# Trauer um Paul Walker "The fast & the furious"



## Affliction (1. Dezember 2013)

Wie Ihr vllt. schon mitbekommen habt, ist Paul Walker alias "Brian" gestern bei einem Autounfall ums Leben gekommen. 

Es ist ein Trauerspiel, sie haben gerade am siebenten Teil gedreht. Ich persönlich bin ein riesen Fan von der ersten Stunde und echt bestürtzt. Ich werd mir ein schwarzes Fähnchen ans Auto hängen. 

Hier könnt Ihr ein paar Gedanken, zu dem Thema, reinschreiben. 

Aber bitte Respektvoll!


----------



## Metalic (1. Dezember 2013)

Habe es auch gerade gelesen. Natürlich ist so etwas immer ******* für die Freunde und Hinterbliebenen. 
Ich mochte die Filme nicht einmal. Dennoch schade um ihn. Aber mal ernsthaft. Tagtäglich sterben so viele Menschen aus so sinnlosen Gründen, da dürftest du deine schwarze Fahne nicht mehr abnehmen. Nun ist jemand aus dem öffentlichen Leben gestorben. Mag vielleicht hart klingen, aber nur weil er prominent gewesen ist die "Trauer" nun so öffentlich zu zeigen, ich weiß ja nicht...


----------



## jamie (1. Dezember 2013)

@Metalic: Deine Sig. passt ja ziemlich dazu.


----------



## Metalic (1. Dezember 2013)

Hmm da sagste was. Die wollte ich nochmal ändern.


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (1. Dezember 2013)

Hm ich finde das echt traurig, habe mich schon auf FF7 gefreut und dann das... Ich hab einfach nicht mit sowas gerechnet, aber wenigsten war es ein würdiger Abgang in einem Carrera Gt ^^ RIP


----------



## Manu98 (1. Dezember 2013)

Bin bis jetzt den Großteil der Serie mit Begeisterung gefolgt und fand jeden einzelnen teil gelungen. Daher finde ich das echt sehr schade weil ich mich schon so auf den 7. Teil gefreut hab. Naja ändern kann mans nicht


----------



## PcGamer512 (1. Dezember 2013)

Hmm sehr schade.
Fand immer er war der beste Schauspieler aus dem Film.
Dann wird der 7 Teil auch nichtmehr kommen.
Aber adererseits selber Schuld wenn man immer so heizen muss.


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (1. Dezember 2013)

So wie es aussieht, war er ja nur Beifahrer...


----------



## Metalic (1. Dezember 2013)

Keine Panik. Der siebte Teil wird kommen. Bei der Menge an Geld die mit den Filmen zu machen ist werden die Jungs nicht drauf verzichten...


----------



## Affliction (1. Dezember 2013)

Quak_der_Frosch schrieb:


> So wie es aussieht, war er ja nur Beifahrer...



Richtig. Ist schon echt ironisch das er in nem Sportwagen stirbt. Und da er sofort in Flammen aufgegangen sei soll, war der Wagen bestimmt auch nicht im Serienzustand. Wenn man sich das Foto vom Wagen anschaut, hat keiner der beiden gelitten.


----------



## Sugar70 (1. Dezember 2013)

Ihr habt "Angst" das der 7. Teil nicht ausgestrahlt wird! Weil der Hauptdarsteller gestorben ist!? Interessiert es euch gar nicht das der Mensch Paul Walker gestorben ist? Er hinterlässt Frau und eine 15 Jahre junge Tochter!!! Einfach aus dem Leben gerissen!!! Mich entsetzt das zutiefst und ich fühle mit seinen Angehörigen und Freunden mit!!! 

Rest in Peace Paul!
Nur die besten sterben Jung!


----------



## AnonHome1234 (1. Dezember 2013)

Als ich das gerade gelesen habe dachte ich nur OMFG, er war einer meiner Lieblingsschauspieler.

R.I.P


----------



## raceandsound (1. Dezember 2013)

4303 schrieb:


> Richtig. Ist schon echt ironisch das er in nem Sportwagen stirbt. Und da er sofort in Flammen aufgegangen sei soll, war der Wagen bestimmt auch nicht im Serienzustand. Wenn man sich das Foto vom Wagen anschaut, hat keiner der beiden gelitten.



Wie kommst du auf modifiziert?
So wie der Wagen aussieht, war Geschwindigkeit sicher ein Thema.
Wenn es da die Karosse zerlegt und wie im Bericht auch steht, den Motor rausgerissen hat, dann brennt jede Karre.
Oder auch mal Audi R8 V10, Lamborghini V10, Clio V6 engine fire googeln...es gibt etliche Karren die auch ohne Crash brennen.

Viel hätten die Jungs mit der Kamera wahrscheinlich nicht machen können, aber was ich da eher verurteile, dass Sie es nicht mal probiert haben...zumindest laut Video...

R.I.P Paul Walker...


----------



## rammstein89 (1. Dezember 2013)

Mir fehlen die Worte und mein Beileid geht an die Familie, Freunde und alle
anderen die an solchen tragischen Unfällen sterben.

Rest in Peace.


----------



## mickythebeagle (1. Dezember 2013)

Sugar70 schrieb:


> Ihr habt "Angst" das der 7. Teil nicht ausgestrahlt wird! Weil der Hauptdarsteller gestorben ist!? Interessiert es euch gar nicht das der Mensch Paul Walker gestorben ist? Er hinterlässt Frau und eine 15 Jahre junge Tochter!!! Einfach aus dem Leben gerissen!!! Mich entsetzt das zutiefst und ich fühle mit seinen Angehörigen und Freunden mit!!!
> 
> Rest in Peace Paul!
> Nur die besten sterben Jung!


 

Und was soll uns das jetzt sagen ?
Wenn ich mich mit 300 auf einer BAB vor die Mauer setze ist auch keiner aus einem Computer Forum da der um mich trauert.

Oder  trauerste um mich etwa ? Ich kann seit 7-Monaten nicht mehr laufen 

Man muss sich nur das Bild des wagens ansehen, dann kann man sich ausrechne das dies keinen Schritttempo war ! also


----------



## jamie (1. Dezember 2013)

mickythebeagle schrieb:


> Und was soll uns das jetzt sagen ?
> Wenn ich mich mit 300 auf einer BAB vor die Mauer setze ist auch keiner aus einem Computer Forum da der um mich trauert.
> 
> Oder  trauerste um mich etwa ? Ich kann seit 7-Monaten nicht mehr laufen


 
Er hat den Wagen ja nicht selbst vor die Wand gesetzt...
Btw.: Mag traurig sein aber es sterben täglich deutlich mehr. Deswegen jetzt bei ihm speziell das Kind zu bemitleiden ist iwie zynisch...


----------



## derP4computer (1. Dezember 2013)

Ich kannte den ja garnicht, warum soll ich trauern?
Er hätte ja auch mit einem normalen Mittelklasse PKW anreisen können, Tempolimit´s gelten auch für Filmstars.


----------



## mickythebeagle (1. Dezember 2013)

jamie schrieb:


> Er hat den Wagen ja nicht selbst vor die Wand gesetzt...


 
Das ist ja das Schlimme dabei. Er war auf dem Rückweg von einer Wohltätigskeits Veranstaltung.
Nur darum wie Du selber sagst jetzt zu sagen das "arme" Kind


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (1. Dezember 2013)

Leute, was bringt denn diese Diskussion jetzt? Ich finde es einfach traurig, dass ein so guter Schauspieler, der bestimmt noch ein paar gute Filme gemacht hat so früh gestorben ist, die Ironie, dass er in einem Supersportwagen ums Leben gekommen ist, lässt sich halt nicht verstecken ^^


----------



## SpotlightXFX (1. Dezember 2013)

Schon schade , 1ter Advent ohne seinen Vater...... meine fresse , jetzt hab ich auf gut Deutsch gesagt kein grund mehr ins Kino zu gehen. Bestimmt irgendeinanderer Schauspieler für F&F 7 oder so .... naja , R.I.P Paul Walker..


----------



## OstryCzlowiek (1. Dezember 2013)

Sehr sehr schade in der tat. 
Genauso schade wie heath ledger.


----------



## watercooled (1. Dezember 2013)

4303 schrieb:


> Wie Ihr vllt. schon mitbekommen habt, ist Paul Walker alias "Brain" gestern bei einem Autounfall ums Leben gekommen.


 
Du bist auch so ein "Brain" 

Also schade ist es schon ein bisschen da er ein symphatischer Typ war. Aber schauspieltechnisch hat die Filmwelt jetzt wirklich kein großes Talent verloren.
Teil 1 und 2 der Filmserie habe ich locker 20 mal gesehen. Teil 3 ebenso auch wenn er da nicht dabei war. Teil4 konnte man gerade noch so ansehen,
aber Teil 5 und 6 sind absoluter Müll und machen die komplette Reihe kaputt. Mich würde es freuen wenn Teil 7 nicht ins Kino kommen würde aber da habe
ich wohl schlechte Karten. Naja ich werde dennoch heute eine weitere Kerze zur bereits brennenden des ersten Advents anzünden.

mfg


----------



## -Ultima- (1. Dezember 2013)

Ich sehe es ähnlich wie watercooled. 
Teil 1&2 waren richtig gut. 
Danach ging die FSK runter und der Umsatz hoch.

Wer jetzt wohl den neuen Arbeitsplatz bekommt? 
Vllt Josh Holloway oder Cam Gigandet ?


----------



## SpotlightXFX (1. Dezember 2013)

Garkeiner , die sollen die Filmreihe beenden. Nennen sie sie Fast & Explosive aber nicht unter Fast&Furious. Den Film hab ich mit 3 Jahren angeschaut und wusste alles über die Mototren etc.


----------



## Seabound (1. Dezember 2013)

Ich hab nur den ersten Teil gesehen. Den fand ich aber ganz gut.


----------



## watercooled (1. Dezember 2013)

Da gehts eh nurnoch um Schlägereien und explosionen und so n Zeugs.
Und die fabren nurnoch so dumme Supersportler...


----------



## SpotlightXFX (1. Dezember 2013)

watercooled schrieb:


> Da gehts eh nurnoch um Schlägereien und explosionen und so n Zeugs.
> Und die fabren nurnoch so dumme Supersportler...


so siehts aus , der erste und zweite Teil waren die besten. Auch von der Story her


----------



## watercooled (1. Dezember 2013)

Jap. Der EVO im 2. Teil war sooo lecker...


----------



## SpotlightXFX (1. Dezember 2013)

Jetta im ersten Teil , beschdes Gerät


----------



## watercooled (1. Dezember 2013)

Der war einfach nur peinlich. Deutsche Autos haben da mMn nichts zu suchen.


----------



## Affliction (1. Dezember 2013)

Jungs, ihr driftet vom Thema ab. Hier gehts nicht um den Inhalt der Filme, sondern um den Menschen und sene letzte Ehre.


----------



## dekay55 (1. Dezember 2013)

Warum sollen Deutsche Autos da nix zu suchen haben ? Das ist nen Amerikanischer Film und der Jetta ist immerhin der beliebteste VW in Amerika und als VR6 4 Motion weitaus Sportlicher als amerikansiche Limousinen. Darum hat er den Weg in den Film geschaft, und dort passt er bestens rein.


----------



## Bester_Nick (1. Dezember 2013)

Ich fand die Filme nicht besonders gut. Bin froh, dass nun Schluss ist.  Okay, das war nicht nett. Nein, mein Beileid natürlich. Aber es entbehrt nicht einer gewissen Ironie, dass er bei einem Autounfall wegen Raserei umkommt, wo er doch gerade diese Filme gedreht hat, die Raserei mit schnellen Autos zelebrieren. Es ist schon tragisch, dass er relativ jung, schön, reich und berühmt war. Das fand ich auch schon bei Heath Ledger und Brittany Murphy so tragisch. Sie hatten mit viel Glück das erreicht, wovon andere nur träumen können und dann kam aus heiterem Himmel der Tod.


----------



## Manu98 (1. Dezember 2013)

Split99999 schrieb:


> Ich fand die Filme nicht besonders gut. Bin froh, dass nun Schluss ist.  Okay, das war nicht nett. Nein, mein Beileid natürlich. Aber es entbehrt nicht einer gewissen Ironie, dass er bei einem Autounfall wegen Raserei umkommt, wo er doch gerade diese Filme gedreht hat, die Raserei mit schnellen Autos zelebrieren. Es ist schon tragisch, dass er relativ jung, schön, reich und berühmt war. Das fand ich auch schon bei Heath Ledger und Brittany Murphy so tragisch. Sie hatten mit viel Glück das erreicht, wovon andere nur träumen können und dann kam aus heiterem Himmel der Tod.


 
Man sollte aber bedenken dass er nicht selbst am Steuer saß, sondern "nur" Beifahrer war.


----------



## Sugar70 (1. Dezember 2013)

Schade!
Die meissten hier sind sowas von am Thema vorbei!
Traurig...echt keine Pietät! 
Glaube nicht, das 4303 (Themenstarter) das so gedacht hat!


----------



## seventyseven (1. Dezember 2013)

Porsche und Baum.. Ryan Dunn und nun auch Paul Walker :/ Schade.


----------



## Affliction (2. Dezember 2013)

Sugar70 schrieb:


> Schade!
> Die meissten hier sind sowas von am Thema vorbei!
> Traurig...echt keine Pietät!
> Glaube nicht, das 4303 (Themenstarter) das so gedacht hat!



Danke.


----------



## Seeefe (2. Dezember 2013)

4303 schrieb:


> Danke.



Ich würd erstmal den Startpost ändern, oder hieß er alias Gehirn? Denkr eher brian und nicht brain


----------



## Affliction (2. Dezember 2013)

Seeefe schrieb:


> Ich würd erstmal den Startpost ändern, oder hieß er alias Gehirn? Denkr eher brian und nicht brain



Ja, ist mir noch garnicht aufgefallen.  Danke.


----------



## watercooled (2. Dezember 2013)

Warum vom Thema abgekommen?
Er ist tot usw. BlaBla wie Traurig was haben wir geweint.
Und jetzt diakutieren wir halt drüber.


----------



## Affliction (2. Dezember 2013)

watercooled schrieb:


> Warum vom Thema abgekommen?
> Er ist tot usw. BlaBla wie Traurig was haben wir geweint.
> Und jetzt diakutieren wir halt drüber.



Kunde!

Ließ dir mal die Überschrift durch. Wenn du diskutieren möchtest, dann mach einen neuen auf. 
Da würd i dann auch meinen Senf zu den Filmen abgeben, aber nicht hier!


----------



## watercooled (2. Dezember 2013)

Was solln das jetzt? Du schreibst im Startpost wir sollen unsere Gedanken zum Thema diskutieren (irgendwie sowas).
Machen wir doch auch. Wer an Paul walker denkt der denkt auch an sein "Lebenswerk" Fast and the furious. 

Ich weiss jetzt echt nicht wo dein Problem ist nur weil da 3 Posts über Autos sind


----------



## Affliction (2. Dezember 2013)

Zitat von watercooled 

Er ist tot usw. BlaBla wie Traurig was haben wir geweint.

Nennst du das respektvoll?!


----------



## watercooled (2. Dezember 2013)

Nein nenne ich nicht. Es ist jedoch auch kein schlechtes gerede.
War lediglich eine "zusammenfassung" was den ganzen Tag so durchs Netz ging.

Aber ich bin raus hier.


----------



## Sugar70 (2. Dezember 2013)

Zitat vom watercooled:Aber ich bin raus hier.

Mein Komentar:Und das ist gut so!!!


----------



## Festplatte (5. Dezember 2013)

Selber schuld, wer bei jemandem einsteigt, der so rast. Der wird den Fahrer ja wohl gekannt haben. Und selbst wenn nicht, er hat das Auto gesehen, was klar erkennbar kein normales 08/15-Auto war. Porsche hat die Verkäufer in den USA auch extra gewarnt, die Wagen seien nicht mehr für normale Fahrer geeignet. Außerdem ist er auch nur ein Mensch wie jeder andere, da muss man jetzt nicht so 'nen Radau machen.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (5. Dezember 2013)

Einen frühen Tod hat niemand verdient, aber es gibt Millionen andere Menschen die auch Angehörige verloren haben. Wer sich in Gefahr begibt kommt darin um besonders wenn man in der Stadt rast und so mutwillig andere Menschen in Gefahr bringt. Kein gutes Idol


----------



## Beam39 (5. Dezember 2013)

Festplatte schrieb:


> Außerdem ist er auch nur ein Mensch wie jeder andere, da muss man jetzt nicht so 'nen Radau machen.


 
Darum gehts doch aber überhaupt nicht, wieso verstehen das soviele Leute nicht?

Der letzte Verlust den ich zu beklagen habe ist mein Opa, ich sag doch deswegen auch nicht "Mein Opa ist gestorben, dem trauert keiner nach aber Paul Walker schon".. Oder diejenigen die immer den Fahrer miteinschieben und meckern warum denn keiner um ihn trauere.. Wie soll man wirklich richtig trauern wenn man keinerlei Beziehungen zu dem Mann hatte? Es ist tragisch - keine Frage, aber das ist ein anderer Fall.

Der Grund warum soviele trauern liegt eigentlich ganz klar auf der Hand: Menschen wie er kommen in die Kinos und bewegen in jedem einzelnen Menschen etwas, jeder Mensch der diese Person auf der Leinwand sieht baut eine Quasi-Beziehung auf, manche fangen an ihn zu mögen und manche nicht.

Und wenn du anfängst ihn zu mögen setzt du dich mit dieser Person auseinander, einer mehr der andere weniger, und fängst an ihn als Idol zu sehen oder als sonst was. Und wenn dieser Mensch dann auch noch symphatisch dazu ist dann ist die Trauer im Falle eines Todes unausweichbar - so einfach ist das.


Ich muss ehrlich sagen das "The fast and the Furious" der Film war der mich dazu gebracht hat Autos nicht nur oberflächlich zu betrachten sondern anzufangen tiefer in diese Materie reinzugehen. mir jedes einzelne Bauteil und seine Funktion, am Auto, verständlich zu machen. Das Paul Walker also eine Art "Idol" für mich war, in meinen junge Jahren, ist also selbsterklärend. Deshalb find ich seinen Tod irgendwo auch ziemlich tragisch, auch weil er ein guter Mensch war. Welch Ironie des Schicksals das er auf dem Weg zu einer seiner Benefiz-Veranstaltung verunglückt, aber so ist das Leben nunmal.


----------



## Noctai (5. Dezember 2013)

Kann da dem Beam39 nur beipflichten. Filme & Rollen, erwecken Emotionen! Allerdings sympathisiert man für gewöhnlich,(zumindest ich) eher die Rolle, die ein Schauspieler nun einmal Spielt. Die Person, also die Private Person kennt man ja nicht, zumindest wir "normale Leute". Aber das ist wohl bei bei jedem anders, keiner kann mir z.B sagen das er nicht trauern würde, wenn sein Lieblings Schauspieler auf tragischer weise ums leben gekommen ist. Trotzdem sollte man keinen Menschen bevorzugen egal ob Promi oder nicht, ausgenommen die Famiiie & Freunde natürlich. Von daher gilt bei mir: Der Familie und Freunden von Paul Walker mein Beileid. R.I.P.


----------



## Seabound (5. Dezember 2013)

War ja nur ne Frage der Zeit, bis die ersten Bilder vom toten Paul Walker und dem Fahrer im Internet auftauchen. Manchmal sollte man einfach nicht auf alles klicken. Mir ist jetzt erst mal schlecht!


----------



## SpotlightXFX (5. Dezember 2013)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> War ja nur ne Frage der Zeit, bis die ersten Bilder vom toten Paul Walker und dem Fahrer im Internet auftauchen. Manchmal sollte man einfach nicht auf alles klicken. Mir ist jetzt erst mal schlecht!


 
habe das Video wo er abbrennt , der Fahrer so zu dem Filmer "i drive away" ... unter aller sau. Trotzdem R.I.P.... Habe gerade den ersten Teil angeschaut , einfach nur "schön"


----------



## Noctai (5. Dezember 2013)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> War ja nur ne Frage der Zeit, bis die ersten Bilder vom toten Paul Walker und dem Fahrer im Internet auftauchen. Manchmal sollte man einfach nicht auf alles klicken. Mir ist jetzt erst mal schlecht!


 
Das stimmt, nicht alles anklicken! Dies gilt ja generell im Internet! Aber auch ich hab es gesehen, also das angesprochene Bild und ich sage es ist 100% Fake. Also es ist definitiv nicht Paul Walker, warum und weshalb kann man ebenfalls im Internet lesen. Aber darum soll es hier nicht gehen.


----------



## Seabound (5. Dezember 2013)

Noctai schrieb:


> Das stimmt, nicht alles anklicken! Dies gilt ja generell im Internet! Aber auch ich hab es gesehen, also das angesprochene Bild und ich sage es ist 100% Fake. Also es ist definitiv nicht Paul Walker, warum und weshalb kann man ebenfalls im Internet lesen. Aber darum soll es hier nicht gehen.



Das Bild, dass ich gesehen habe, ist echt. Es ist ja nicht nur Walker auf dem Foto, sondern auch der Fahrer, der links im Fußraum liegt. Zudem steht noch ein Polizist dabei.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (5. Dezember 2013)

Seit Handy und Co bekommen leider Gaffer alles mögliche vor die Linse um es Filmen oder sonst was. Einfach nur pervers


----------



## Noctai (5. Dezember 2013)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Das Bild, dass ich gesehen habe, ist echt. Es ist ja nicht nur Walker auf dem Foto, sondern auch der Fahrer, der links im Fußraum liegt. Zudem steht noch ein Polizist dabei.


 
Ok dann hab ich wohl ein anderes Bild gesehen. Aber soll mir recht sein.


----------



## Seabound (5. Dezember 2013)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Seit Handy und Co bekommen leider Gaffer alles mögliche vor die Linse um es Filmen oder sonst was. Einfach nur pervers



Willkommen im 21. Jahrhundert


----------



## watercooled (5. Dezember 2013)

Wo gibts denn das Bild?


----------



## MisterLaggy (5. Dezember 2013)

Es gibt ein Bild, wo die Nase (bzw. das halbe Gesicht) in 2 getrennt ist, was ich aber für Fake halte. Aber ein anderes Thema. Ich habe ein Video über den Crash gesehen, in dem ein lauter Knall zu hören ist, das Auto allerdings schon brannte. Was war das?
An dieser Stelle möchte ich mein Beileid für die Angehörigen Paul Walkers und des Fahrers aussprechen. Ich befürworte auch nicht solche Gaffer Fotos/Videos, auch wenn man sie überall sieht (beispielsweise in den FB Neuigkeiten, ohne iwas anzuklicken).


----------



## dekay55 (5. Dezember 2013)

Platzende Reifen durchs Feuer.


----------



## MisterLaggy (5. Dezember 2013)

Ah ok.


----------



## Sarkura (6. Dezember 2013)

If one day the speed kills me, do not cry because I was smiling
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o8UCI7r1Aqw
R.I.P.


----------



## Affliction (6. Dezember 2013)

Sarkura schrieb:


> If one day the speed kills me, do not cry because I was smiling
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o8UCI7r1Aqw
> R.I.P.



Das ist ein Marketing-Spruch! Den ich übrings voll daneben finde, besonders bei Todesursache.

PS: Nelson Mandela ist 20.50, im Alter von 95 Jahren an einer Lungenentzündung gestorben. 

(Das Jahr klingt ja deprimierend aus)


----------



## Festplatte (15. Dezember 2013)

Sarkura schrieb:


> If one day the speed kills me, do not cry because I was smiling
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o8UCI7r1Aqw
> R.I.P.


 
Was ist'n dat für'n Bullsh**, ist ja schlimmer als die ganzen Teenager-Mädchen, die irgendwelche Schwarz/Weiß-Bilder mit einem zusammenhangslosen Zitat drüber posten.  Paul Walker war mir eh ziemlich egal, war jetzt auch kein besonders guter Schauspieler. Der Tod von Nelson Mandela ist da viel bedeutender und tragischer, der hat wenigstens etwas für die Menschen geleistet. :/


----------

